# Meetings > Workshops >  Ημερολόγιο για workshops και events

## MerNion

Τρέχοντα Fests :
Κυριακή 27 Φεβρουαρίου, 11π.μ. > Ελάτε να στήσουμε το asterisk σας < *** ΑΚΥΡΩΘΗΚΕ ***

Προηγούμενα Fest :
Κυριακή 26 Σεπτεμβρίου, 11π.μ. > Slackware Fest < *** ΕΓΙΝΕ ***
Κυριακή 3 Οκτωβρίου 11π.μ. > Εισαγωγή στα Ασύρματα Δίκτυα < *** ΕΓΙΝΕ ***
Κυριακή 10 Οκτωβρίου, 11π.μ > OpenWRT Fest < *** ΕΓΙΝΕ ***
Σάββατο 16 Οκτωβρίου, ολη μέρα > AWMN --- P A I N T B A L L --- event < *** ΕΓΙΝΕ ***
Κυριακή 17 Οκτωβρίου, 11π.μ > Game Fest < *** ΕΓΙΝΕ ***
Κυριακή 24 Οκτωβρίου, 11π.μ > Cisco Fest < *** ΕΓΙΝΕ ***
Κυριακή 7 Νοεμβρίου, 11π.μ > VoIP * Asterisk Fest < *** ΕΓΙΝΕ ***
Κυριακή 21 Νοεμβρίου, 11π.μ > 2ο VoIP * Asterisk Fest < *** ΕΓΙΝΕ ***
Κυριακή 28 Νοεμβρίου, 11π.μ > BGP Routing Fest < *** ΕΓΙΝΕ ***
Κυριακή 5 Δεκεμβρίου, 11π.μ > Squid Proxy Fest < *** ΕΓΙΝΕ ***
Κυριακή 12 Δεκεμβρίου, 11 π.μ. > Asterisk Workshop < *** ΕΓΙΝΕ ***
Σάββατο 18 Δεκεμβρίου, 1μ.μ > PHP Fest < *** ΕΓΙΝΕ ***
Κυριακή 19 Δεκεμβρίου, 11π.μ. > 2ο Slackware Fest < *** ΕΓΙΝΕ ***
Κυριακή 20 Φεβρουαρίου, 10π.μ. > 
BGP Troubleshooting Fest < *** ΕΓΙΝΕ ***

----------


## MerNion

Μόνο game fest και για το paintball μένουν πλέον θέσεις..  ::

----------


## MerNion

Στο πρώτο post θα περνιούνται πάντα οι αλλαγές και οι προσθήκες με edit για να υπάρχουν όλα μαζί.

----------


## nvak

Σωστός !! 
Πρέπει να μπεί λινκ στην κεντρική σελίδα με τίτλο εκδηλώσεις.

----------


## lambrosk

μια edit και για τα σημερινά... 

όντως και εγώ προτείνω το πρόγραμμα να μπει στην αρχική σελίδα...

----------


## wintech2003

Εγώ θα πρότεινα να υπάρχουν περισσότερες θέσεις ή να επαναληφθουν κάποια π.χ.:

Κυριακή 24 Οκτωβρίου, 11π.μ > Cisco Fest < *** ΕΚΛΕΙΣΕ ***
Κυριακή 28 Νοεμβρίου, 11π.μ > BGP Routing Fest < *** ΕΚΛΕΙΣΕ ***
Κυριακή 5 Δεκεμβρίου, 11π.μ > Squid Proxy Fest < *** ΕΚΛΕΙΣΕ ***

Εγώ θα σηκωνομουν απο Χαλκίδα να έρθω να τα παρακολουθήσω εαν υπήρχαν διαθέσιμες θέσεις.. αλλα δυστυχώς φυγαν στο αψε σβήσε  :: 

Κρίμα γιατι θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον και μπράβο σε όλους όσους συνέβαλλαν ωστε να γίνουν αυτά τα workshops.

Α! Και κάποια ευχάριστα νεα απο Χαλκίδα.

Το πρώτο link του Chalkida wireless θα πραγματοποιηθεί αυριο!  :: 

wintech2003 με ^Active^ θα συνδεθούμε χρησιμοποιόντας 2 WRT54G με πιάτα 60cm και 9dbi yagi linear feeder (ο εξοπλισμος συναρμολογήθηκε σήμερα και αυριο θα κάνουμε κεντράρισμα των πιάτων)
Και περιμένουν και άλλα δυο άτομα.

Επιτέλους η αρχη έγινε  ::

----------


## pstratos

Καλά αύριο 14/11 δεν έχει τίποτα??
και πως θα περάσουμε το πρωί μας??? Παλι σε μπιλιαρδο+ ταράτσα!

----------


## MerNion

Ελα ντε....

----------


## m0bius

Γιατί δεν στήνουμε ένα blog σε PHP/mySQL για αυτά τα πράγματα; Θα μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε μόνοι μας ένα ή να βρούμε κάποιο έτοιμο και να το παραμετροποιήσουμε στις ανάγκες μας!

Θα μπορούμε να έχουμε ταξινομημένα τα fests και να προσθέτουμε το material από αυτά (audio/video/documents)

Πάντως άμα συμφωνείτε μπορώ να ασχοληθώ και εγώ με αυτό.

----------


## wiresounds

Αυτά τα fests που έχουν γίνει ας μπούνε κάτω από αυτά τα που θα γίνουν στο πρώτο post.

Από αυτά που θα γίνουν, πρώτο να είναι αυτό που θα γίνει πιο σύντομα, δηλαδή όπως είναι τώρα η λίστα τους.

Ευχαριστώ  ::

----------


## MerNion

Παρακαλώ  ::

----------


## acoul

Μήπως το παραπάνω έχει παλιώσει κάπως; Να επαναφέρω την πρόταση ημερολόγιο Internet,Wireless

----------


## ngia

> Μήπως το παραπάνω έχει παλιώσει κάπως; Να επαναφέρω την πρόταση ημερολόγιο Internet,Wireless


υπάρχει
δική σου ιδέα ήταν
http://info.awmn.net/index.php?option=c ... &Itemid=26

----------


## dti

Ωραίο Νικήτα, αλλά θα ήταν καλό να έμπαινε κάπου στη home page αντί του άλλου κενού ημερολογίου που υπάρχει κάτω δεξιά στη σελίδα...

admins τί λέτε;

----------


## MerNion

Θα το κοιτάξω πως μπορεί να μπει...

----------


## christopher

Ρε παιδια, ξερω οτι τα workshops γραφονται σε videaki και καποιες φορες προβαλονται live. Υπαρχει καποιος που τα εχει όλα μαζεμενα; Μπορω να τα βρω εστω και μεσω dc ; Υπαρχει καποια συστηματικη δουλεια ή ο καθενας εχει απο λιγα; Οι εγγραφες αυτες θα συνεχιστουν ή εξαρτωνται απο την καλη διαθεση του οποιου εθελοντη;

Ρωταω γιατι καποια προγραμματισμενα fest με ενδιαφερουν και ξερω οτι θα τα χασω λογω υποχρεωσεων.

----------


## socrates

Ένα κομμάτι που πρέπει να οργανωθεί...

Το link με το ημερολόγιο των fests για κάποιο λόγο δεν παίζει...(όποιος ξέρει php και έχει πρόσβαση ας το κοιτάξει)
http://info.awmn.net/index.php?option=c ... &Itemid=26

Το υλικό θα περαστεί στις νέες υπηρεσίες awmn TV

----------


## acoul

bump

----------

